# motivational speaker



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2011)

Πλην του να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο όπως το βλέπω στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση γι' αυτό; Απορρίπτω πάντως τον *κινητήριο ομιλητή που βρήκα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2011)

Εγώ συνήθως το αποδίδω «ομιλητής παρακίνησης».


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Παρότι χρησιμοποιείται πολύ η _κινητροδότηση_ (_κινητροδότης, κινητροδοτικός_) σε σχέση με το _motivational_ — το _incentivize_ δεν έχει σπουδαία προκοπή), αρέσει και σε μένα η _παρακίνηση_ και το διαδίκτυο έχει _ομιλίες παρακίνησης_. Μια λοιπόν και το _ξεσκούντημα_ δεν έχει μέλλον εδώ... :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Καλησπέρα.

Μια σχετικά πρόσφατη ομιλία από έναν ομιλητή παρακίνησης (και μέγα αναμοχλευτή του γυναικείου πόθου) 
που τελικά βρήκε το κίνητρο να τα μουτζώσει όλα.





 
Συμπληρωματικά αναφέρω ότι χρησιμοποιείται και η _ομιλία εμψύχωσης_, τουλάχιστον σε ποδοσφαιρικό περιβάλλον.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 24, 2011)

Δεν μιλάμε και για χαρισματικό ομιλητή και για εμπνευσμένο κοινό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν μιλάμε και για χαρισματικό ομιλητή και για εμπνευσμένο κοινό;



Όχι, μιλάμε για αμερικανιές μανατζερίστικα κόλπα:

A motivational speaker or inspirational speaker is a professional speaker who makes speeches intended to motivate and/or inspire an audience. In a business context, they are employed to communicate company strategy with clarity and help employees to see the future in a positive light and inspire workers to pull together.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motivational_speaking​


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 24, 2011)

Το motivation αποδίδεται επίσης και ως παρώθηση, αλλά καταλαβαίνω πως η απόδοση *παρωθητικός ομιλητής* μπορεί ή να μην γίνει κατανοητή, ή να μετατραπεί ταχύτατα σε λογοπαίγνιο...


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2011)

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το 'παρακίνηση' πάντως.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2016)

Αναβίωση νήματος: Εδώ το απέδωσαν "υποκινητή-ομιλητή". Σκέτη αποτυχία. Τι υποκινεί; Ταραχές, επεισόδια, ανταρσίες;

Αυτή είναι η ιστορία ενός υποκινητή-ομιλητή που ταξιδεύει ανά τη χώρα και με τις ομιλίες του αλλάζει τις ζωές των ανθρώπων.


----------

